# Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Hallo,

hab da mal eine Frage und leider half mir Dr. Google nicht wirklich.

Und zwar hab ich im Wohnzimmer mein Modem + Router stehen.
Dort gutes WLAN Signal.
Leider ist die Wohnung bautechnisch nicht optimal fürs WLan ausgerichtet.

Jetzt meine Frage, ist es möglich einen WLAN Repeater über LAN + Switch in meinem Büro (dort ist PC via LAN verbunden) mit Signal zu versorgen?

Würde ich den Repeater zb. im Flur anschließen, würde dank den dicken Wänden des Wohnzimmers das Signal ja noch schwächer abgegeben als es eh schon passiert (gibt eig nur wirkliches WLAN im Wohnzimmer)

Ich hoffe die Fragestellung ist einigermaßen verständlich 

schonmal besten Dank

edit: oder würde es nur über einen zweiten WLAN Router gehen den ich als Access Point einrichte?


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Du kannst auch direkt einen Access Point ohne Routerfunktionen nutzen.


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

an einem WLAN Repeater?


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Der wlan repeater hat besseren empfang als ein normaler wlan empfänger und sendet viel stärker als der standart router. Ohne repeater komm ich so ca. 6m mit repeater komme ich vom 2.OG bis zur Keller treppe. Mein repeater empfängt auch 3 statt 1 balken. Also hier gilt probieren geht über studieren. Ich nutze den repeater für 2 PCs als empfänger über lan verbunden. Und dann als reichweitenerhöhung fürs den Rest der Wohnung


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Also ich zweifle ja nicht das ich dadurch besseres Signal bekomme, aber ich meinte eig ob es möglich ist, des WLAN Repeater an den Switch zuhängen (dort ist ein LAN Kabel angeschlossen) und von dort aus sich ins heimische WLAN Netzwerk zu verbinden, jedoch mit der "Leistung" die durch den Switch geht.

Sprich das ich nicht das sehr sehr schlecht ankommende Signal verbesser (WLAN geht nicht wirklich übers Wohnzimmer hinaus) sondern über das gute LAN Signal vom Switch.


----------



## SaPass (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Also suchst du eigentlich keinen Repeater. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, ein zweites Netzwerk einzurichten am Standpunkt des neuen AccessPoints. Dann musst du aber immer mit deinem Handy/PC meist manuell immer hin zum Stärkeren WLAN wechseln, abhängig von deinem Aufenthaltsort. Die Lösung ist also eher suboptimal. Geht es dir aber ausschließlich um deinen PC, ist dies ausreichend.

Eine zweite Möglichkeit ist das sogenannte WLAN-Roaming. WLAN-Roaming (ESSID / IEEE 802.11f) Das ist doch etwas komplizierter, aber die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Mist, des natürlich blöd, das mit dem WLAN-Roaming muss ich mir mal genauer einverleiben. Danke SaPass!

Und wie wäre es wenn ich zb. 2 oder 3 Repeater aufstelle um WLAN ins Büro zu tragen? Aber des würde ja wiederum pro Repeater schlechter werden oder?

edit: welches Endgerät bräuchte ich fürs WLAN Roaming?
Danke nochmal


----------



## Rayken (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*



Lion4ire schrieb:


> Also ich zweifle ja nicht das ich dadurch besseres Signal bekomme, aber ich meinte eig ob es möglich ist, des WLAN Repeater an den Switch zuhängen (dort ist ein LAN Kabel angeschlossen) und von dort aus sich ins heimische WLAN Netzwerk zu verbinden, jedoch mit der "Leistung" die durch den Switch geht.
> 
> *Sprich das ich nicht das sehr sehr schlecht ankommende Signal verbesser (WLAN geht nicht wirklich übers Wohnzimmer hinaus) sondern über das gute LAN Signal vom Switch*.




Das was du da beschreibst geht nicht, oder ich habs einfach falsch verstanden..

Ich habe zu Hause bei mir eine Fritzbox 7270_ [Integriertes Modem+Router]_ was die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt.
Über die 7270 sind meine mobilen Geräte per WLAN verbunden, das WLAN Signal ist aber nicht flächendeckend überall 
verfügbar _(insbesondere im Garten nicht)_, darum habe ich mir einen günstigen WLAN Repeater gekauft mit einem integriertem LAN Anschluss.

Über den LAN Anschluss, des Repeaters  kann man auch ins Internet, ich habe da allerdings einen HP Netzwerkdrucker angeschlossen, da dieser
kein WLAN hat. Den Repeater habe ich übrigens an eine Steckdose in der nähe eines Fensters zum Garten eingestöpselt.


Der Repeater verfügt über einen eigenen integrierten LAN Anschluss, diesen könnte man per LAN Kabel direkt an die 7270 anschließen, oder einem
Switch, der an der 7270 dran hängt. 

Wenn du das meinst, das geht, mich verwirrt nur das du hier irgendwas von *"Leistung"* erwähnst, und gutem *"LAN Signal"*.
Du wirst über WLAN momentan nie die Leistung eines LAN erreichen.


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Hallo Rayken, es scheint wirklich etwas wirr geschrieben zu sein, also das WLAN nicht an die Leistung von LAN ankommt weiß ich, jedoch wenn ich im Wohnzimmer sitze, erreiche ich über den 100mbit Anschluss auch ca. 50mbit. (WLAN)
Verlasse ich das Wohnzimmer sind es nur noch ca. 6mbit.  (WLAN)
Wenn ich jetzt aber im Büro selber stehe, kommen über WLAN nur noch in etwa 1mbit an. Würde ich jetzt den Repeater im Flur anschließen, würde dieser doch dann nur die ca 6mbit bekommen. Im Büro an meinem PC steht ein Switch, der mit dem Router im Wohnzimmer über LAN verbunden ist (volle 100mbit liegen an). Im Büro liegt eben der Switch um PC und Xbox, jetzt wollte ich, das der die 100mbit der LAN Verbindung nutzen kann, und diese eben  das WLAN im Büro verbessert.

Hoffe es ist jetzt ein bisschen besser verständlich - sorry deswegen


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Du kannst mehrerer repeater auch nutzen klar. Mein alter tplink hat das Signal quasi geklont. Wenn man an der grenze eines bereiches war kam es zu leichten problemen. Da hatten sich glaub ich die Pakete auf beide Geräte verteilt. Mein jetziger netgear schafft ein neues netzt mit einer 1 dran. Ich kann mal du Geschwindigkeit vergleichen.

Also könnest du dir ein Netz aus repeatern bauen um alles mit wlan zu versorgen. Aber wie gesagt der repeater hat eine stärkere empfangs und sende Leistung.

Aber in deinem direkter Fall ist ja alles verkabelt. Da fehlt dann,doch eigentlich nur ein accespoint um aus lan WLAN zu machen.


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

und ist sowas über einen repeater möglich?
hab nämlich bereits einen daheim


----------



## SaPass (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*



Lion4ire schrieb:


> Hoffe es ist jetzt ein bisschen besser verständlich - sorry deswegen


Die Verwirrung war für einen kurzen Moment perfekt.

Welches Gerät möchtest du den nun egtl. per WLAN nutzen?


----------



## Lion4ire (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

Smartphone und Tablet, sorry hatte bis gerade eben noch nichts gegessen


----------



## Rayken (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*



Lion4ire schrieb:


> und ist sowas über einen repeater möglich?
> hab nämlich bereits einen daheim



Ist möglich Ja, wenn der Repeater über beide Modi verfügt, bei mir kann ich zwischen Access Point oder 
Repeater Modus auswählen. 
Außerdem muss dein Repeater natürlich verständlicherweise 
über einen LAN Anschluss verfügen...

Hier sind auch nochmal die Unterschiede verständlich erläutert zwischen den beiden Modi.


----------



## Lion4ire (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wlan Repeater mit Signal über LAN versorgen.*

alles klar, danke euch 

jetzt muss ich mal schauen was am besten klappt


----------

